# Kurychek versus Kazyk [SPOILERS]



## Revinor (Nov 22, 2009)

Hello,

I have an issue with imp from module 1 and devil from module 2. Both of them are sent to retrieve the case (which is ok), both of them can be managed by giving them the case instead of the contents... Isn't it bit too much to play exactly the same trick within 2 sessions of each other? Not to mention that if Kurycheck returns with a case, Kazyk will have hard time to even start the bargain (and maybe people sending Kazyk should get smarter this time).

I'm personally going to assume that Inquisition has learned about Kurycheck bringing back only the case and 'modified' contract with Kazyk accordingly.

Or maybe I'm missing something here? Was it done on purpose for some kind of comic effect of repeating gag (oh, yet another devil interested in case, inquisition is never learning) and we will get 3rd one in next module? Or it will turn that message was written on the case and papers inside are just to fool the players?


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Nov 22, 2009)

I like the idea of having the information written on the case!

But, no. My players gave the imp the case and kept the papers. When Kazyk showed up, he knew about the case and asked for the papers.

 He also, fortunately, survived the encounter and has also survived his showing in Seaquen, a short appearance off screen in Dassen, and recently barely escaped {with 2 hit points} in Castle Korstul. 
 IMC, he is now an Elite and most of the players now atttack him on sight 

 And no, the papers/case are not a re-occuring gag as they get 'used' in Seaquin.


----------



## sfedi (Nov 22, 2009)

Revinor said:


> I have an issue with imp from module 1 and devil from module 2. Both of them are sent to retrieve the case (which is ok), both of them can be managed by giving them the case instead of the contents... Isn't it bit too much to play exactly the same trick within 2 sessions of each other? Not to mention that if Kurycheck returns with a case, Kazyk will have hard time to even start the bargain (and maybe people sending Kazyk should get smarter this time).



The trick is something you as DM know.
Players don't know that they can trick the devils the same way, both times.

And even if they do, they can only do it once. Since, as you noted, Kazyk would have learned from Kurycheck.
And if they play it first on Kazyk, then it doesn't rellay matters, because it's the last time.



Revinor said:


> I'm personally going to assume that Inquisition has learned about Kurycheck bringing back only the case and 'modified' contract with Kazyk accordingly.



Yes, that should be "standard procedure".


----------

